# Tesla Model Y 19" TSS & TST Flow Forged Wheels



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Tesla Model Y 19" TSS & TST Flow Forged Wheels are available for Pre order! *Get FREE SHIPPING for a Limited Time on all pre-sale orders to the United States and Canada!*

Fits Performance Tesla Model Y.
Manufactured in a Flow Forged Process.
Fully tested to the JWL, VIA & SAE J2530 standard.
Accepts factory Tesla center cap, factory Tesla lug nut, factory Tesla TPMS sensor and factory 19" tire (255/45-19).
Great alternative to 19" Tesla Model Y factory wheel, 20" Tesla Model Y Induction wheel and 21" Tesla Model Y Performance Überturbine wheel. *View our Model Y Wheel Guide Here.*
Color matched T Sportline center cap included, but you can use a factory Tesla center cap.


----------

